# Insulated Buckets, or...



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 16, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]We've only had one really cold night here in Missouri so far this season (about 19 degrees F). But... we know the cold weather is coming at us fast :Cold-Scared Do any of you use insulated buckets for watering, and if so, pros and cons? [/SIZE]

OR, do you have any other *non-electric* solutions for winter watering? Thanks in advance for any tips!


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2007)

There was a heated discussion (no pun intended) awhile back.

My position is I would avoid anything homemade that involves duct tape. This is based on the fact that a couple forum members have had horses die from swallowing the duct tape.

When I googled, I found several store made insulated buckets, kind of like thermos design, that looked reasonable priced and safe to me


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks, Jill! I just ordered an Ag Star Insulated Bucket from Stagecoach West

It was about $70 and cost $16 to ship



but it's the only thing I looked at that made sense to me. Hopefully it will work great and give us years of service.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 17, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I wont use ANYTHING that is electric with my horses when it comes to water, dont use any duct tape either. What we do, (and I live in northern Wisconsin where we get some brutally COLD winters,) is Bob (hubby) built a insulated box that goes around my oval rubber water tank, and he also took 2 tanks one is a little bit bigger then the inside one..and took that foam insulating spray stuff, put it all over the outside of the smaller tank and then very quickly set that tank inside the little bit bigger tank, so it was like a homemade insulated tank. Between that being insulated and the box around it being double layered and insulated, it keep my water from freezing really bad..On the coldest of nights I will get a thin layer of ice on it but its nothing to break thru and remove it, but usually what I do is just add a few pails of hot water and its melted. My tank sits inside our run-in, so its not completely out in the open. You do have to work fast with this spray stuff, and make sure that there is nothing exposed for the horses to get at. This has worked for me and is safe for the horses. [/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 18, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> You do have to work fast with this spray stuff, and make sure that there is nothing exposed for the horses to get at. This has worked for me and is safe for the horses.


Thanks so much, Corinne for the great explanations. I'm keeping your instructions for future use - they both sound like they would work really great... especially if my "herd" ever increases and I have more donks to water



I really would have liked to made a 'homemade something' and not spent the $$$ right now, but doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day lately for projects



Next time though!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 19, 2007)

We do it the old fashion way...break up the ice and pour in a bucket of hot water .... we do this about 3 times a day when below freezing .... I hate the Winter


----------



## minifancier (Nov 21, 2007)

I have used the Heated Buckets now for years and they work fantastic, even down to 20 below zero not even frosting on the edges and they are SAFE around horses as No heating element is exposed not at all it is Within the Walls of the bucket~!

And use WAY less then the plug type heaters in for stock tanks those take 1,500 Watts and the Buckets the small ones are at 250 watts saying a Bunch of money of electric bills.

I have one in for the dog and one in for my mini~! And when and if I get a donk he will have his own Heated water bucket~!

So I still have to carry a water fill bucket once a day but keeping the water from not freezing is a GOOD thing because of not drinking very cold water lessens the chance of getting colic in the winter time.

So I will Never go without heated water Buckets or tanks of some kind~!

Added note:

I also have the buckets plugged into a Very Good GFI circuit as well.

And a Very Good and heavy duty Ground Rod right at the barn as when a short does happen Electricity takes the Shortest route, so I have put in a Grounding rod those that are used by the electricians at the electric poll a 5/8 inch Copper Rod down 8 Feet~! Right outside the barn very very close to the outlet that the buckets are plugged into~! Because I know electricity and horses do not mix.

But by taking these little "extra" precautions I am insuring more protection then the average setup IMO.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 21, 2007)

minifancier said:


> But by taking these little "extra" precautions I am insuring more protection then the average setup IMO.


Sounds very safe at your place!! The main reason I was looking for non-electric is we don't have wiring down in the barn area (yet



). But, I guess I am also a little nervous when water and electricity are mixed, but I do believe when it's done right.. all is safe & ok.

And, Teri, we've done the winter watering the old fashioned way for years too, and for the rest of the critters, I'll have to use that same ol' procedure on again this year too ~ oh my, gotta love winter


----------

